
Bulk data collection vital to prevent terrorism in UK, report finds - jsingleton
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/aug/19/bulk-data-collection-vital-to-prevent-terrorism-in-uk-report-finds
======
jsingleton
The actual report (Report of the Bulk Powers Review) 192 pages [PDF]:
[https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachm...](https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/546925/56730_Cm9326_WEB.PDF)

One from last year (A question of trust: report of the investigatory powers
review) 379 pages [PDF]:
[https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachm...](https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/434399/IPR-
Report-Web-Accessible1.pdf)

Key points:
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/04/investigatory-...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/04/investigatory-
powers-bill-the-key-points)

BBC's take on it: [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-
politics-37130455](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-37130455)

